# Yanack's Back



## Yanick (Feb 18, 2003)

I've been gone for a while, going through some shit in my life and almost dropping BB'ing.  But i got over that and now i'm back.

This will be a cutting journal, and i've been dieting for bout 2 weeks now, except the first week was a bootleg attempt at a diet as i had no more ''bbing food'' in my house and i had to subsist on tuna and oatmeal.  It wasn't pretty, but i got through it.

Starting weight - 183.0lbs, with weekly weigh-ins done on friday's.

My diet:
5 Meals/day
50/30/20 P/F/C
2200kcals/day

Meal 1
.5 C oatmeal (25g C)
Olive oil or mayo (15g F)
1 tin tuna (32g P)
1 scoop whey (22g P)

Meal 2 (during/post w/o)
Carb Drink (100g C)
2.5 scoops whey (55g P)

Meal 3
7 Egg whites (28g P)
Chicken breast (30g P)
Olive oil (15g F)

Meal 4
15 Fish oil caps (15g F)
.5 C cottage cheese (15g P, 5g F)
Tuna (32g P)

Meal 5
.5 C cottage cheese (15g P, 5g F)
Chicken Breast (30g P)
2 tbsn sour cream (10g F, 6g C)

My Split:
Monday - Chest -16sets, 2 compound movements, 2 isolation movements
Tuesday - Back - 16 sets, 2 vertical rowing movements, 2 horizontal rowing movements
Wednesday - Thighs/Calves - 16 sets, 2 Quad movements (compound), 2 Ham movements (1 compound, 1 isolation).  8 sets for Calves, 1 straight legged movement, 1 bent legged movement.
Thursday - Shoulders/Traps - 12 sets, 2 compound movements, 1 isolation movement for shoulders. 8 sets for traps, 2 Shrugging movements 
Friday - Arms - 6 sets for Bi's, 8 Sets for Tri's, 4 sets for Forearms.  2 movements for bi's and 2 for tri's, 2 movements for forearms.

None of the sets are taken to complete failure, all movements done with an explosive concentric and slow/controlled eccentric.

I'm gonna throw abs in 2x/week, but i'm not sure what day's to put them on.  I'll decide later.

This is a lot higher volume than i've done for a while, but i want to see how my body responds.  I'm also not planning on doing any cardio this time around, so i'm doing higher volume in hopes of burning more kcals during my workouts and making cardio unnecessary.

I'm hoping to get to single digit BF levels, right now i'm estimating myself to be at about 13-14%.  Time frame - Preferably to have reached 8-9% by the summer and go even lower after that.  That would be the leanest i've been in about....ever.

I also have a bottle of ONE left in my fridge, so i'll either, go on a short bulk after weeks of cutting, or i'll save it for a bulk after my cut.  I'll decide later on.

That should be it for now, if i remember any other relevant info i'll post it up later.

EDIT: I remembered something else.  I'm going to be refeeding 2x/week.  Wed nights and Sat nights.  I'll start out by doing a 3h refeed on both days and as i get leaner i'll increase the duration and i'll eventually increase the frequency to a short refeed every two days (3-5h duration).


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome back.  It's about time.

15 fish caps?  Man that sucks to be sitting there popping that many pills.  Why not just get fish or flax oil? Probably cheaper to, no?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome back Yan! 

DP


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like you're on the right track, good luck!!!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Welcome back.  It's about time.
> 
> 15 fish caps?  Man that sucks to be sitting there popping that many pills.  Why not just get fish or flax oil? Probably cheaper to, no?



15 caps is easy.  They are kindda big so i can only pop 5 at once, it takes about 20 sec in all.  I don't want to get flax, cause i rather get the DHA/EPA straight up instead of taking the w3 and having my body change it into DHA/EPA.  I also read that the efficiency isn't great with flax oil and you might not be getting as much DHA/EPA that you think if you're taking in w3.

I don't think they make any fish oil.  It would be pretty nasty to take though.



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain*_
> Welcome back Yan!



Thanks DP.  Its good to be back to a structured life again.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Looks like you're on the right track, good luck!!!



Thanks a lot butterfly!  I'm definitely on the right track...now.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 18, 2003)

Good that you're ok.

I would have sent you a PM or something, but i'm kinda between PMs right now.

And i'd save the ONE for a bulk. It'll make it more fun!

By the way, "Olive oil (15g P)", what oil do you use?!

P.s. Any burps after 15 oil caps will be interesting.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> 15 caps is easy.  They are kindda big so i can only pop 5 at once, it takes about 20 sec in all.  I don't want to get flax, cause i rather get the DHA/EPA straight up instead of taking the w3 and having my body change it into DHA/EPA.  I also read that the efficiency isn't great with flax oil and you might not be getting as much DHA/EPA that you think if you're taking in w3.
> 
> I don't think they make any fish oil.  It would be pretty nasty to take though.
> ...





Your body converts the ALA in flax  (not lipoic, but linolenic 18:3w3) to EPA  20:5w3 and  DHA  22:6w3 , but as you age......(40's and above) Fish oil is converted  more easily..as the enzymes involved have an affinity to FO over flax

Right now at your age, flax or hemp oil is fine, unless you are concerned with certain  cardio-protective characteristic of fish oil. 

Dr. Mercola....often offers a link to Carlson's....FO in liquid form...Udo's contention is that "all" FO is rancid.

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Also...Nature's Way makes an enteric coated Fish oil soft gel called FISOL for better assimilation and less repeating....



DP


----------



## Robboe (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, there's always the benefit of talking fish oils as it is pretty much the only thing that has been proven to aid leptin sensitivty in the brain.

Which is a good thing.

May take a while though (several months).


----------



## lina (Feb 18, 2003)

If you are doing 50p/30f/20c is it still necessary to do refeeds? Or where you planning your refeeds when you cut further?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 18, 2003)

w/b dude. Glad to hear you haven't given up. 

Diet looks like a great plan though. I have 6 weeks of bulking to do and then going to be cutting for summer to.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Well, there's always the benefit of talking fish oils as it is pretty much the only thing that has been proven to aid leptin sensitivty in the brain.
> 
> Which is a good thing.
> ...



Yup, thats what i've heard and the reason that i'm using FO instead of Flax et al.  Honestly though, i haven't noticed any difference, but if it takes months thats probably the reason.



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> w/b dude. Glad to hear you haven't given up.
> 
> Diet looks like a great plan though. I have 6 weeks of bulking to do and then going to be cutting for summer to.



Thanks Dv, good luck with your plan.  I'm gonna be checking your journal out.



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> If you are doing 50p/30f/20c is it still necessary to do refeeds? Or where you planning your refeeds when you cut further?



I refeed because whenever you are in calorie deficit, regardless of macro ratios, leptin will drop.  I think it drops somewhere close to 50% after only 3 days of calorie deficit, i'm not too sure though i've forgotten the figures as i haven't read anything on leptin in a looong time.  The refeeds are used as a way to halt to drop in leptin.



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain*_
> Your body converts the ALA in flax (not lipoic, but linolenic 18:3w3) to EPA 20:5w3 and DHA 22:6w3 , but as you age......(40's and above) Fish oil is converted more easily..as the enzymes involved have an affinity to FO over flax



Thanks for the info DP.  I've never done research on FO for myself.  Just sorta put everything together through what i've read on forums.  I never knew that FO had to be converted to EPA/DHA, i thought that it was straight up EPA/DHA.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

> Starting weight - 183.0lbs, with weekly weigh-ins done on friday's.



Body weight 183lbs?  Did I miss something Yan.  The last thing I remember weren't you up at around 195lbs and bang on the 200lb door?  Did you lose like 10lbs in 2 weeks?  Maybe some water loss because you cleaned up your diet in the past three weeks?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 19, 2003)

Definitely lots of water loss.  After i stopped formally bulking i dropped down to around 188-190lbs region.  After a week or so of cutting, i noticed that i got very lean.  Obviously not much fatloss could've occurred over a period of a week, so i'm guessing it was lots of water.

Regarding my w/o's this week.  In case nobody heard, New York had a huge blizzard this mon-tues.  4th largest in history...19inches of snow.  It pretty much crippled the city, so i couldn't get into the gym on monday and tuesday.  I spent those days digging out my family's cars.  We dug my brother's and father's on monday afternoon, but on tuesday those damn trucks buried them again.  So i wasn't sedentary all day, i spent probably 3-4hours shoveling both days.  I treated those as my w/o's and i kept on diet both days.

I can't wait till after my w/o today.  Its wednesday so i'm refeeding


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Yup, thats what i've heard and the reason that i'm using FO instead of Flax et al.  Honestly though, i haven't noticed any difference, but if it takes months thats probably the reason.
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly Yan, FO already  has ALA, DHA. EPA... the ALA in much higher concentrations than flax (something like 6 or 7 to 1)....but think of an Amino Acid (AA) analogy,,,if you have enough EAA's, you have everything you need it terms of "Building Blocks" 

DP


----------



## Yanick (Feb 20, 2003)

So DP, you're pretty much saying it doesn't matter where i get my n3's and n6's from?  As long as i get them?

Journal Entry:  Ran out of chicken breasts and optimum whey today.  I didn't have a chance to order some more, so i'll have to substitute the whey in my first meal and post w/o with something else.  Today i just left the whey out of my first meal, and i sub'ed the chicken with egg yolks (fat).

And now, i'm gonna go hit the gym...doing some legs!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2003)

Are your calves rested enough? lol

How did you like the herbal teas?  Or did your bro forget to give them to you?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 21, 2003)

The tea was friggin awesome.  I'm gonna have to get me some of dat.  No need for sweet and low either 

I missed the gym yesterday...as i can't take the train there because they changed around all of the stops and i couldn't use my moms car because she came home late and my car is in the shop.  I'm a victim of circumstance...DAMNIT!!

I'll do arms/legs today, less volume than usual, but atleast i'll be doing something.  This week was wierd because of the snow and me not having my car.  Once things get back to normal, it'll take an act of god to keep me out of the gym.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 21, 2003)

Friday morning weigh-in = 182.6lbs.

Thats not bad considering i missed so many days in the gym because of the snowfall here.

I'll keep my cals the same next week and see how it goes with a normal gym schedule.


----------



## perfecto (Feb 22, 2003)

your back yan, good shit


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, i'm finally back 

I put in an order for some whey, and 2 containers of Glycoload (for during/post w/o).  They should arrive sometime next week.  For now, i'm drinking a 100g C drink and eating a can of tuna soaked in apple cider vinegar post w/o.  I have to get some more protein post w/o, i'm thinking egg whites.  For breakfast i'm still replacing the whey with fat (mayo).


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome back.

I read through this later.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2003)

There's nothing interesting in her yet, TP.  Just my diet and a general plan of my w/o's.

This upcoming week will be the what i'm going to consider the true beginning of my cut, as the weeks before had something go wrong one way or another (the snow, lack of food, etc).


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Actually, I found it quite interesting, just your approach and stuff.

Recently, there has been talk between Par and a few members at AL regarding refeeds.  The sum and substance is that long refeeds (36+ hours) would be needed to effect Leptin levels.  That shorter durations are merely carb-ups and only good for glycogen compensation/supracompensation.

Just some food for thought (no pun intended).


----------



## Robboe (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, Lyle was saying something along those lines on MFW last week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2003)

Is he still around?  You still correspond with him Rob?  I heard he has some serious issues.  Any truth?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2003)

Holy crap, Lyle still posts on MFW.  I stopped going there because of all of the bullshit that went on and without Lyle there was no really useful information.  Does he post there regularly now?

Lyle's a wierd guy.  From what i can gather, he's a porn/game/bb'ing addict.  And he likes verbally tearing stupid people apart, lol.

TP, thats kind of interesting, and is making me re-think my whole approach.  I'm thinking of changing my diet, maybe refeed on the weekend?

Regarding my diet/training.

Everything is spot on.  I don't cheat anymore, i joined a new, better gym and my workouts will be posted starting today.  I'm going in for chest.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2003)

> Lyle's a wierd guy. From what i can gather, he's a porn/game/bb'ing addict.



What's weird about that


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2003)

Had a good workout yesterday, energy was good although i'm somewhat dissapointed in my weakness on dips.

First true high volume session:

Flat Barbell Bench:
135x15 - warm up
185x5
185x5
185x6
185x4+1 (a plus one means i went for another rep and needed a spot to get it up)

Incline DB Press:
60'sx9
60'sx6
60'sx5 (my shoulder does some wierd shit that is hard to describe in words [kind of pops out of the socket] and it occasionally fucks up a set.  This was one of those)
60'sx4+1

Dips:
BWx7
BWx5
BWx4
BWx3

Cable Crossovers:
50x9
60x5 drop 50x5 drop 40x5
50x6 drop 40x7

Parallel DB Press Supersetted with Incline Flyes:
50'sx5 - 25'sx7
50'sx4 - 25'sx5

17 sets in total.  I got a little bit carried away with this workout, i failed on many sets and did forced reps for a few.  In the future i'm planning on leaving 1-2 reps in the hole, except for dropsets that is.

I will also use dropsets/supersets sparingly.  Every 2-3 weeks or so.

I'm also going to change up my split, so i have wednesday off and i'll go in on saturday.  I could never do that before because my old gym would close verrry early on sat/sun (like 3pm) and because i sleep late on saturday/sunday i could never make it into the gym on the weekends.

I've also discussed with P-funk the whole re-feed issue which has popped up here.  I don't want to do a weekend carb up because i tend to get carried away with it, and i don't like the bloated feeling.  So i think i'm just going to drop carbs down to 25g/day (just my morning oatmeal, or i might split it between morning and post w/o) and replace them with fat as my protein is already pretty high.

The workout change will start this week, but the diet change will take effect next week (i don't have time during the week to make up a new diet for myself).


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2003)

If you can't handle a weekly refeed, why don't you keep your refeeds down generally and do a 2-4 day refeed once every 3-4 weeks to boost Leptin?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2003)

I would do that, but i enjoy the psychological break from dieting that a 2x/week carb up offers.  It seems like a good compromise, short carb ups where i get to have some foods that i actually enjoy but because they are short i don't go crazy and i don't get all bloated.

I will through in a 3-4 day refeed every 5 weeks or so to boost Leptin (i'm not one to turn my back on science ).


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2003)

> I will through in a 3-4 day refeed every 5 weeks or so to boost Leptin (i'm not one to turn my back on science ).



I think that works well.  Every 4weeks I throw in a 2day straight re-feed to boost leptin.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 25, 2003)

One of the tricks i have planned for when i need it, is not so much a lengthy refeed like that, as much as it will be a basic eating over calorie maintenance for 5 or so days. That said, i suspect the majority of the extra calories will come from carbohydrates.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Is he still around?  You still correspond with him Rob?  I heard he has some serious issues.  Any truth?



Sure is.

He posts under the handle "Ghost of Lyle" and signs his posts "Lyle's Ghost".

He disappeared for a while and came back under this.

Not totally sure, but i imagine it's for attention. He claims it's cause he was trying to heighten masturbation sensation by trying asphixiation but accidently hung himself in the process.

Yes, he is one fucked up cookie, but yes, he is quite possibly the leading researcher involving fat cell metabolism and fat loss in the world today. And he knows a shit load of other stuff.

if you search on MFW way back to 1996 the composition of his posts are so different it's unreal, and he questions creatine vs caffiene as genuine questions.

he also used to sign "CSCS" after his name, but as the post's degraded in basic politeness and improved in quality of information, this soon got dropped.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> One of the tricks i have planned for when i need it, is not so much a lengthy refeed like that, as much as it will be a basic eating over calorie maintenance for 5 or so days. That said, i suspect the majority of the extra calories will come from carbohydrates.



I was thinking of doing the same thing Rob.  But, for times sake, i'd rather just do a few days of refeeding. i don't know the exact duration of the refeed because i've sort of forgotten all of the figures about Leptin (i haven't read anything about Leptin in a while).



> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Sure is.
> 
> He posts under the handle "Ghost of Lyle" and signs his posts "Lyle's Ghost".
> ...



LOL!  Like they say, the line between genius and insanity is very thin


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

Are you calling me insane?


----------



## QueenofSquats (Feb 26, 2003)

GOOD TO KNOW THINGS ARE JAZZING FOR YOU, GLAD YOU ARE BACK YAN


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Are you calling me insane?



Actually TP, I think your case is clear cut insanity 



> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> GOOD TO KNOW THINGS ARE JAZZING FOR YOU, GLAD YOU ARE BACK YAN



Thanks Queen.  How's everything?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

Yan, can't tell if that's good or bad, but that's ok!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 26, 2003)

Sounds bad to me.

And he was calling you names via PM just earlier. He says wants a fight.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Feb 26, 2003)

Everything is cool, I am not going nuts about my diet anymore, eating clean, but not boring, using soya isolate quite a bit to satisfy my cravings of baked goodies,training really hard though, cardio 40-60mins.

How did your try with CKD go, I tried it, felt & looked like shit


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Sounds bad to me.
> 
> And he was calling you names via PM just earlier. He says wants a fight.



Really?  The fucker.  And he doesn't live that far!  Yan, I'm coming after you!!!

Rob, no updates?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2003)

Yesterday's Back Workout:

2 warm up sets - chins
1 warm up set - Windmills with 15lbs

DB Rows:
65x11
70x8
70x7
80x4

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
140x6
140x6
140x5+1
150x4+1

Bent Over Rows with a Reverse Grip:
135x8
135x5

Bent Over Rows:
135x5
135x4

Seated Close Grip Cable Cable Rows:
120x6
120x6
120x5
110x6

Deadlifts:
185x8
235x4

Good Mornings:
65x10
85x8
95x14

Great workout, good energy, my numbers are pretty low because of the lay off that i had, otherwise i'm satisfied with my workout.

Regarding my diet:  The rest of the weeks diet will go back to normal, no more tuna/egg whites post w/o and no more extra mayo in the morning.  I orderd Pina Colada Optimum Whey this around, so i'll give a report on the taste of that, hopefully its not disgusting...i ordered 5lbs of it.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> Everything is cool, I am not going nuts about my diet anymore, eating clean, but not boring, using soya isolate quite a bit to satisfy my cravings of baked goodies,training really hard though, cardio 40-60mins.
> 
> How did your try with CKD go, I tried it, felt & looked like shit



Its good to hear that you finally lightened up on your diet (i was afraid that you were gonna go insane, lol).

I don't like the CKD much.  The weekend carb ups left me feeling/looking bloated as hell, and i would be 'running on empty' by thrus/fri, if you know what i mean.




> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Really?  The fucker.  And he doesn't live that far!  Yan, I'm coming after you!!!



Hey TP, neener neener neener *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2003)

Let me know re the pina colada.  From where?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2003)

From Mike (1fast)


----------



## QueenofSquats (Feb 26, 2003)

Yup! swan on weekdays, whale on weekends...
So! are you going all clean now, or will allow treats, the whey flavour sounds yummy...

I was reading about leptin, how many calories you should have extra inorder to reduce it, do carbs only do the job? or can you get the same by increasing protein and fat. Are you cycling the carbs/calories?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2003)

Queen,

Check out this article, it has great info as well as charts and figures about the dieting and refeeding stages.

Leptin


----------



## Robboe (Feb 27, 2003)

That article is decent for the general gist, but i reckon they allow the fat intake to be too high and the carbs shouldn't be 560g for everyone!

even a decent 300g would suffice a smaller bodytype.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2003)

Its not great, but it gives a pretty good explanation of leptin and the basics of using it to your advantage.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2003)

About my carb up/re feed yesterday (call it what you want).

I got in my first 3 meals yesterday, then carbed up from 6pm to 9pm.

Estimated Carbs consumed (g) - 450
Estimated KCalories consumed - 2270

That is just in that 3 hour period, i'm not counting the three regular meals that i got in.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2003)

fuck, i just came on here to update my journal quickly, get my last meal in and go to sleep.  I wound up staying on here for 45 min, lol.

Anyway,

I did legs today, high volume + legs = a puking session just waiting to happen 

Two warm up sets (squats), 1 with just the bar and the other with 135lbs.

Squats:
185x10
205x7
205x5
225x3

Leg Press (when i say xplates, i mean on each side):
4platesx12
5platesx10
6platesx5

Leg Extensions, Toes In:
70x8
70x10
Leg Extensions, Toes Out:
90x7
70x8 (very slow Negative on #8)

1 Legged Smith Lunges, With the non-working leg on a bench:
30x8
50x5

SLDL's:
135x8
135x8
135x8

Seated Leg Curls:
90x8
90x8

Superset for Calves:
1. 45 degree calf raise (230lbs)
2. Seated Calf raises (90 lbs)

3 supersets in all, i didn't write down the reps we just alternated exercises without taking a break.

I took it easy on the hams today because they were still feeling a bit sore, thats why my reps for hams are so uniform.  I also took squatting to the next level as i now have a spotter (p-funk), my legs are friggin fried.


----------



## perfecto (Feb 27, 2003)

how many kg's is in an xplate?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2003)

> how many kg's is in an xplate?



What he means by x plates is how many 45lb. plates were placed on each side of the leg press sled.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm gonna update the journal in a few minutes.  But before i do, i have statement to make.  I FUCKING HATE DP!!!!  If it wasn't for you p-funk would've never gotten the idea of pyramiding laterals (you know, three weights, 3 reps A/B/C/B/A, 4 weights, 4 reps A/B/C/D/C/B/A, and 5 weights, 5 reps drop set E/D/C/B/A).  So in short, Fuck you DP.  I've never been in more pain my entire life


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey man, hope everything aside from lifting is going well.

if you're in college then stick at it and stick in, if you're working, then alway aim higher. And take your boss' job


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey Yan,

Sounds pretty intense, is A/B/C/D/C/B/A all a continuous set.  That would burn like a son of a bitch!

IDF


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Hey man, hope everything aside from lifting is going well.
> 
> if you're in college then stick at it and stick in, if you're working, then alway aim higher. And take your boss' job



Dude, i'm a senior in High School.  I'm not exactly what you would call a 'school person.'  High School is total BS IMO, especially the shitty ass system that we have here in the States.  I'm pretty sure that college will be a much better experience than HS.

Unfortunately i'm unemployed right now.  I had a job, but it was complete garbage.  I had to work weekend nights and drive all over Brooklyn, waste of gas and lots of wear on my car, so i quit.

I'm going to get certified to be a personal trainer.  NASM, its a very comprehensive program, and almost every gym accepts it.  I can get the certification in a few months, but i'm gonna have to wait till i'm 18 till i can find a job (something about insurance issues or some bullshit like that).



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey Yan,
> 
> Sounds pretty intense, is A/B/C/D/C/B/A all a continuous set.  That would burn like a son of a bitch!
> ...



Yeah man that shit is hardcore.  Plus you gotta do three sets for all of those except the dropset shit at the end (thats only one set).

Journal Entry:

I'm really fuckin sick.  Sore throat, achy muscles, and probably a fever (i'm feeling really cold, even if its not cold).

I made it to the gym like i was supposed to though, so thats a plus.  Today i'm going to start carbing up a little early, so that i can hopefully recover by monday (i have today and tomorrow to recover)  I'm going to try every trick in the book, vitamin C, home remedies, hydrogen peroxide in each ear (got that from Dr. Mercola) and anything else i can think of.

I'll post up my numbers a bit later or tomorrow.

I also forgot to mention that my weigh in on friday showed an increase in weight (184.2, up from 182).  Its probably mostly water, cause i take in about 125g of C a day plus i carb up 2x/week, which is completely retarded.  Starting monday i'm dropping my carbs down to about 60-70/day and replacing the cals with fat/protein.  I think i can still lose a considerable amount of fat at this calorie level.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2003)

I behind on my workouts in this journal, but oh well 

I'll start seriously logging them again next week.  This week i missed chest (monday) because i was really sick.  I'll do a light chest w/o before my shoulder w/o this week.

I'm also changing my diet.  I'm subtracting 50g of carbs from my post w/o meal and adding more fat.  I'm also switching the other 50g of carbs to oatmeal post w/o.  I'm also switching my meals around, its just easier for me to bring in tuna and cottage cheese to school than eggs and chicken.

New diet:

Meal 1
6 oz tuna
1.5tbsn mayo
1 scoop whey
.5 C oatmeal

Meal 2
6 oz tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
.5 C cottage cheese
2 tbsn sour cream

Meal 3
5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
chicken breast
1 tbsn olive oil
1 slice american cheese (i never counted this because its got almost no cals)

Meal 4 - Post W/O
2.5 scoops whey
1 C oatmeal

Meal 5
.5 C cottage cheese
2 tbsn sour cream
chicken breast

I added the fat to my second meal because its in school and the next time i can eat is when i get home which is like 4 hours.  I get really hungry between Meal 2 and 3 so i figure some more fat will help with satiety.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2003)

Great shoulder/trap workout today, energy was good and i actually went up in reps on seated military press.  This workout i also stayed a few reps shy of failure (unlike last week).

Seated Military Press:
135x5
135x5
115x8
118x5

Behind the Back Cable Lateral Raise:
30x10
30x8
30x7

Reverse Lateral Raise on a Pec Deck:
75x12
90x7
75x8

Neutral Grip Machine Shoulder Press:
100x10
100x7

Calf Machine Shrugs:
100x12
100x12
120x7
120x10

Followed up by 4 sets of decline crunches, and 2 sets of swiss ball crunches.

I also decided to change my diet...again

My meals will be the same except instead of the 2 tbsn of sour cream in meal #2, i will mix 1 scoop of whey with water and sip on it during the school day.


----------



## lina (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Yan!

Somewhere eating oatmeal huh?

You are very mature for your age!  At 17, I did not know didlysquat...still don't, and I wasn't dragging my food to school like you!  Wished I'd known more! 

You gonna become a PT?  Not going to college?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey Yan!
> 
> Somewhere eating oatmeal huh?
> ...



Heh heh, i love oatmeal (but only when its raw )

Thanks for the compliment lina.  The hardest part about bringing food to school is all the questions i get about it, and all of the arguments i get into with the grapefruit diet people 

I'm going to college, PT is going to be my way of working through college, not looking at full time.  If it takes off, and i see i can make a career out of it i'll think about dropping college (but i doubt i will, only because i have something to prove to my mom).


----------



## lina (Mar 7, 2003)

Yan, Being a mom I am glad to hear that you are going to college! Please don't drop out because you are too smart to waste your future by doing so!!! 

I was going to ask you about what your peers thought... and I bet you do get a hard time.. My son brought green pea soup to school one day and he loved it!  So I thought, aha, next day we'll give him some more... The next day it came back untouched in his lunch bag... he said he was teased and kids made comments about the "green stuff" ...  so from now on it's chicken soup!  

Oatmeal raw? OK, now I don't blame the kids for pickin' on ya!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Yan, Being a mom I am glad to hear that you are going to college! Please don't drop out because you are too smart to waste your future by doing so!!!



Thanks for the compliment lina, i learned a while ago (from the mistakes of family) that without a college education, its hard to be making the big bucks (not that i'm greedy, i just want to have lots of money so that me and my family will never have to worry about that, we've had enough of that throughout our lives'). 



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I was going to ask you about what your peers thought... and I bet you do get a hard time.. My son brought green pea soup to school one day and he loved it!  So I thought, aha, next day we'll give him some more... The next day it came back untouched in his lunch bag... he said he was teased and kids made comments about the "green stuff" ...  so from now on it's chicken soup!



Yeah, kids can be really mean sometimes.  I used to be just like that, afraid to bring in a specific food that i like because people would talk trash to me.  



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oatmeal raw? OK, now I don't blame the kids for pickin' on ya!



Well i don't really get picked on, its a perk of being one of the bigger kids in the school (damn football players are huge, and strong too.  I can't compete with them).  The hard times are more like questions "why you eating that?" etc.  Its a pain having to justify dieting and training to people.

Kid #1-"So, if i gave you free chocolate right now, you wouldn't eat it?"
Me-"No."
Kid #1-"But its free."

5 minutes later

Kid #2-"So, you _never_ eat bad food?"
Me-"I get to have lots of carbs for 3 hours, twice a week."
Kid #2-"And other than that all you eat is chicken and eggs?"
Me-"Yes."
Kid #2-"Damn! Don't you wanna kill yourself?"
Me-"NO! I wanna kill you, shut up!"


----------



## perfecto (Mar 9, 2003)

hahahah slap em yanick


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2003)

My friday arm workout:

Standing Barbell Curls:
75x12
75x8
75x7

Standing DB Preacher Curls:
25'sx10
25'sx9

Cable Concentration Curls:
20x12
20x12

Cable Curls w/ Cambered Bar Attachment:
80x12

Tricep Pressdowns w/ Rope Attachment:
50x10
50x6
40x8

DB Overhead Tricep Extensions:
40x11
40x8
50x6

Reverse Grip Cable Pressdowns (1 armed):
40x7
40x7

1 Armed Cable Pressdowns (Regular Grip):
40x6

Behind the Back BB Wrist Curls:
95x12
95x8
95x6

Cross Bench Rev BB Wrist Curls:
20x10
20x8
20x7

I'm also adding flax to my diet, starting tomorrow.  I don't know where i'll put it yet, but i'll update my diet as soon as i figure it out.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> hahahah slap em yanick



I would slap em, but i'm not a violent person by nature.  It really takes a lot to get me pissed and it hasn't happened many times in my life.


----------



## perfecto (Mar 10, 2003)

a non violent russian? wierd...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> a non violent russian? wierd...



Yeah, i'm a pretty wierd person, just ask any of my friends 

Chest yesterday:

Barbell Benchpress:
155x10
155x9
185x4
205x2

Decline BB Press:
55'sx12
60'sx9
65'sx4
65'sx4+2

Dips:
BWx12
(BW+20)x5
BWx4

Flat Bench Flyes:
25'sx10
25'sx10
30'sx6

Hammer Strength Incline supersetted w/High Pulley Cable Crossover:
80x4 - 40x12
60x3 - 50x6
40x6 - 60x5

Finished off with 3 sets decline crunches, 1 set of crunches with a 12lb medicine ball and 1 set of swiss ball crunches with a 4 lb medicine ball.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2003)

Back Today:

Bent Over BB Row:
135x12
155x9
185x5
185x4

Neutral, Close Grip Pull Ups:
BWx6.5
BWx4.5
BWx3

DB Rows:
65x9
70x6

CG Spider Rows:
55x10
70x6

Wide Grip Pull Downs (Triple Dropset):
150x5 - 140x3 - 120x3
140x5 - 120x3 - 90x5

Deads:
155x12
225x6
225x6

Machine Back Extension:
110x8
110x8


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2003)

My new-new-new diet 

Meal 1
.5 C oatmeal (25g C)
TBSN Flax (15g F)
1 tin tuna (32g P)
1 scoop whey (22g P)

Meal 2
1.5 tbsn Mayo (15g F)
.5 C cottage cheese (15g P, 5g F)
Tuna (32g P)
**1 scoop whey (22g P)

Meal 3
5 Egg whites (20g P)
2 Whole Eggs (10g P, 10g F)
Chicken breast (30g P)
Olive oil (15g F)
Slice of American Cheese

Meal 4 (post w/o)
.5 C oatmeal(25g C)
2.5 scoops whey (55g P)

Meal 5
.5 C cottage cheese (15g P, 5g F)
Chicken Breast (30g P)
TBSN Flax (15g F)

Daily Totals:
50g Carbs = 200Kcals
80g Fat = 720 Kcals
282g Protein = 1128Kcals

Total Kcals = 2050Kcals

**EDIT: Upon further inspection, i forgot to write down my scoop of whey in meal 2, stupidstupidstupidstupidstupidstupid.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2003)

How's the higher volume going?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 12, 2003)

Its great.  I love high volume training, especially when you got two guys going balls to the wall trying to get like 40-50 sets (between the both of us) within an hour.  Lots of intensity and screaming.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Yanick!
Just read through your whole journal!  Had a few laughs.. Which I need here at work..
I know the feeling of bringing food to school.. I used to do that last year too (my last year of the swedish version of high school) and was constantly asked about it..  

Keep up the good work! 
NG


----------



## Yanick (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Yanick!
> Just read through your whole journal!  Had a few laughs.. Which I need here at work..
> I know the feeling of bringing food to school.. I used to do that last year too (my last year of the swedish version of high school) and was constantly asked about it..
> ...



Wow, someone actually reads my journal, lol.  Glad i can offer up some laughs atleast   Its nice to know that other people out their feel my pain in regards to the bringing food to school.

Legs Today, it was a living hell with a 10 min break in the middle because all of the leg extension machines were taken.  We sub'ed it with Barbell Step Ups.

Barbell Squat:
185x10
205x7
208x8
225x5

Smith Machine Deep Squats, 2 Sec Pause at the bottom:
135x10
155x9
185x6
205x4

Barbell Step Up:
45x10
95x10
115x10

Leg Extensions:
90x12

Stiff Legged Deadlifts:
155x10
155x10
155x10

Lying Leg Curls:
90x9
90x6

I'm switching my calves to tuesday, after back.  Legs take too much out of me and take a really long time to finish.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 14, 2003)

I read it.  Usually.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 14, 2003)

I always read it.

It's the only reason i come into this forum.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I always read it.
> 
> It's the only reason i come into this forum.





> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I read it.  Usually.



You guys are making my eyes well up with tears.  I feel so special

My weight keeps fluctuating back and forth, damnit.  Its pissing me off, and making me paranoid as hell.  I weighed in today at 185.6, thats three lbs over last week.  I think the culprit is my stupid approach to carbing up.  I just basically eat carbs until i go to sleep, no counting nothing so i'm guessing that my intake varies from carb up to carb up and thus the weight fluctuations.

I don't know how many carbs i should really take in on my carb ups (for some reason i have the number 3g per LB of LBM).  I'm gonna do some research tonight and figure it out.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 14, 2003)

Okay, first things first.  I'm going to refeed this weekend, as its been about 5 weeks already with only short bi weekly carb loads.  I'm aiming at about 3700cals/day, mostly coming from carbs and some from protein, the fat will be as minimal as possible.

A rough draft of what i'll be having is:

1 lb of pasta (~225g C, ~4g P)
1 box of cereal of my choosing (250-325g C, 5-6g F)
1/2 gallon of skim milk(~120-150g C, 60g P)
1 pint of low fat ben and jerry's(~100g C, ~20g F)
I _might_ also eat out somewhere on saturday night.
Protein intake will be accomplished through tuna and whey shakes(i only need about 170-200g P from these sources so thats about 4 scoops of protein[88g] and 3-4 tins of tuna).

I'll probably log my intake on fitday tomorrow and sunday so i can control kcals as much as possible.  I'm also forgetting the pasta sauce, i'll probably give up some cereal to offset the pasta sauce kcals.  Extreme bloatness here i come.

This is by no means a definite thing.  i'm still unsure as to how many carbs i really should take in for a refeed, i'm basing this whole thing on a thread i read on avant saying that you should go bout 140% maintanance cals for a refeed.  More research is needed.

My workout for today.  Its called Shoulders by funk 

Smith Machine Military Press - Barbell Front Raises:
*90x12 - 30x12
*120x8 - 30x10
*120x6 - 30x10

Neutral Grip DB Shoulder Press - Standing Side Laterals:
40'sx9 - 22.5'sx7
40'sx7 - 22.5'sx6
40'sx8 - 22.5'sx5
45'sx6+2 - 15'sx7

Supinated Cable Front Raises w/Straight Bar Attachment - Bent Over Laterals:
60x8 - 17.5x8
60x7 - 17.5x7
60x7 - 17.5x8

Seated DB Shrugs - Wide Grip Upright Row:
65'sx12 - 40x10
80'sx10 - 40x10
65'sx12 - 40x10

*Weight is not counting the bar.  Previously i logged smith machine weights counting the bar as if it was an olympic bar that weighs 45lbs.  I figured it would be more accurate to log just the weight of the plates as the bar weighs almost nothing.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, i also did some crunches and shit for abs


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2003)

Damn that shoulder w/o is insane!!!  Who is the psycho that put that together?  Didn't anyone tell you anymore that 3sets total for shoulders is over training?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah, i feel so overtrained.

By the way, my bi's are actually sore.  First time in months and months that its happened.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2003)

Arms (From Saturday)

Standing DB Curls:
40'sx12
45'sx8
45'sx6
50'sx3

Reve Cambered Bar Curls SuperSetted w/ Cable Curls w/straight bar attachment:
40x12 - 90x8
50x10 - 70x8
50x8 - 70x4 drop 50x5 drop 30x4
50x7 -60x6 drop 40x12

Supinated SkullCrushers w/cambered bar:
50x12
60x11
70x5+1
50x9

Rope Pressdowns:
50x8
50x6
40x8
50x6 drop 30x6 drop 20x12

Reverse Incline Cambered Bar Curls SuperSetted w/Standing Cambered Bar Tricep Extension:
50x15 - 50x10

Behind the Back Wrist Curls SuperSetted w/Rev Cambered bar wrist curls:
95x12 - 40x11
105x8 - 40x8
105x7 - 40x6


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2003)

Chest

Flat DB Press:
60'sx12
70'sx10
75'sx7
75'sx5+2

Incline BB Press:
135x9
135x7

Incline Hammer Strength:
45'sx12

Dips:
BWx8
BWx6
BWx4

Cable Crossovers (Pulley = nipple level):
50x12
60x7

Wide Grip Pec Dec:
105x9
120x7

I'm moving my morning oatmeal to pre w/o.  I want all of my carbs to be around the time of my w/o.

EDIT: Abs included, 2 sets of decline crunches unweighted.  2 sets of lying leg raises, and 3 sets of cable crunches.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2003)

Back day - i skipped lower back today...i want to save it up for leg day, i'm planning on lots O squats!

Wide Grip Pull Ups:
BWx6
BWx5
BWx4

Close/Neutral Grip Pulldowns:
130x9
140x6
140x5

DB Rows:
70'sx8
70'sx7
75'sx4

Wide Grip T-Bar Rows(I underestimated my strength on this one and my first two sets weren't challenging at all):
45x12
70x12
115x6

Neutral Grip Machine Row:
110x10
130x7
150x5

D-dic d-dic d-dic Thaaaaaaaaaats all folks


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 19, 2003)

Damn you are doing a lot of work!  Compared to my HST its crazy amounts.  (Been doing 2-3 sets per BP total, thrice per week).


----------



## Yanick (Mar 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Damn you are doing a lot of work!  Compared to my HST its crazy amounts.  (Been doing 2-3 sets per BP total, thrice per week).



Yeah, high volume workouts are really tough to get through sometimes.  I'm still getting stronger and i think i'm looking leaner so i guess its working.  This sort of proves my whole point of there is no one perfect training technique.  I've known/seen people get big off of M&F routines/diets and i've known/seen people get big off of low volume workouts (2-3 sets per BP and all that).

BTW, i finally found your journal thanks to P-funk.  I kept looking in the fucking feedback section for some reason and i've never seen your posts there.  I know, i'm a idiot .  I just hardly ever scroll down on Avantlabs, i usually just read the general questions and the advanced discussion forums.  I never post, but i'm pretty much always lurking around and reading shit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 20, 2003)

Well then you should post more (and funky too!)

I have always said there is no single best way, or at least we haven't found it yet.  That's why I am always experimenting.

Glad to hear its going well.  Just stay in tune with your body and check for signs of overtraining.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2003)

I was away for a few days because i got my NASM books/videos in the mail a few ago and i've been studying.  For a few months i'll probably be around a bit less, cause i need to be able to pass the PT test ASAP and get a job.  I'm also studying hard because from what i've heard, the NASM test is one of the hardest one's out there and i'm scared as hell.  Plus i don't want to pay the $79.00 extension fee



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well then you should post more (and funky too!)
> 
> I have always said there is no single best way, or at least we haven't found it yet.  That's why I am always experimenting.
> ...



I was worried for a while that i really was overtraining myself because after i got over my cold i got another one 2 weeks later.  But I haven't had any more problems with that ever since getting my to a good diet and taking a bunch of vitamin C and all that.  I also keep getting stronger, so i'm guessing there is no overtraining.  Me and funky also cycle our training somewhat.  One week we'll go hardcore high volume, to failure and shit.   Next we'll tone it down a bit and won't go to failure on any sets with a bit less volume.  Then on another week we'll do beverly rep schemes (12r, 10r, 8r, 6r failure only on the last set).  We also cycle our supersets and dropsets.  I'm pretty confident that i won't be overtraining myself.

I'm going to post my w/o's in a sec.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2003)

Legs - I did a somewhat Cumulative Fatigue w/o, just for kicks.

Barbell Squats:
165x10
165x10
165x10
165x10
165x10
165x7

Hack Squats:
100x10
100x10

SLDL's:
185x10
185x10
185x10
185x10

Leg Curls:
100x8
90x5
70x6

My hams were burnt after the SLDL's, as is evident by the reps/weights on the leg curls.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2003)

Shoulders

Seated Military Press:
115x11
115x9
135x4
135x5

Cable Lateral Raise:
30x12
40x8
40x5

Neutral Grip DB Press:
40'sx12
45'sx8
50'sx5

Cable Supine Overhead Laterals:
30x11
40x7

Alternate Grip BB Shrugs:
155x12
185x8
185x7
205x8(strapped)


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2003)

Arms

Standing Cambered Bar Curl:
70x12
80x8
80x7
100x3

DB Curls:
40'sx7
40'sx6

Rev Cable Curls w/EZ Bar Attachment:
50x12
70x12

(^I went too light on those by accident^)

Seated Hammer Curls:
40'sx7

Decline Skull Crushers:
70x11
80x7
80x5

Pressdowns:
70x12
100x10
120x8

Cable Tricep Extension w/Rope Attachment:
100x10
120x7
130x5

Crossbench Wrist Curls:
30x20
50x8
50x10

Cross Bench Reverse Wrist Curls:
20x11
20x10
30x4

I'm also dropping my calories starting monday.  I weighed in this friday at 185.0lbs after a shitty carb up on wednesday (i just couldn't seem to get enough food down).  I'm not feeling like i'm getting anywhere with this level of calories so i'll be dropping 100-200calories.  How or why i don't know yet, i just know that i'll be doing that.  I'm not going to touch protein, so the decrease of calories will be a reduction of fat and/or carbs.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2003)

Okay, i messed up a bit.

In my latest diet post, i forgot to enter the 1 scoop of whey that i have in my second meal.  Its edited now, just for accuracy's sake.  Now comes my most recent tweak:

Meal 1
TBSN Flax (15g F)
1 tin tuna (32g P)
1 scoop whey (22g P)

Meal 2
1 tbsn Mayo or .5 tbsn Olive Oil (7g F)
.5 C cottage cheese (15g P, 5g F)
Tuna (32g P)
1 scoop whey (22g P)

Meal 3
1/3 C oatmeal (17g C)
5 Egg whites (20g P)
2 Whole Egg (10g P, 10g F)
Chicken breast (30g P)
Olive oil (15g F)

Meal 4 (post w/o)
.5 C oatmeal(25g C)
2.5 scoops whey (55g P)

Meal 5
.5 C cottage cheese (15g P, 5g F)
Chicken Breast (30g P)
TBSN Flax (15g F)

Totals:
Protein = 283g P = 1132Kcal
Carbs = 42g C = 168Kcal
Fat = 72g F = 648Kcal

Total Kcal = 1950Kcal


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 24, 2003)

I am planning on dropping cals as well, due to similar lack of unidentifiable results.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2003)

I had reservations about dropping kcals because i had just come off of a 2 month lay off so the possibility of simultaneous LBM gain and fatloss was/is quite possible.  However, i'm not liking my progress in regards to fatloss (i'm getting stronger in the gym, but i don't undeniabely see any new cuts/veins or anything), and i'm sick of being fat.  I really want to see what my fuckin abs look like already


----------



## Yanick (Mar 26, 2003)

Back, i had to keep it short due to a lack of time (Prince would be proud of me ):

Lat Pulldowns:
137.5x12
150x7

DB Rows:
60x12
70x9

Calf Raises:
160x12
170x8

Reverse Close Grip Pulldowns:
200x6


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2003)

This week has been a bit fucked up for me.  Diet and training wise.  The training i'm not too worried about because i'll still get all of my bodyparts in this week.  I did legs today(friday) instead of thursday, and i'm moving shoulders together with arms tomorrow(saturday).  Reason i missed legs on thursday was because i had to go into school at night, which is when my usual w/o is.  I trying going during the afternoon, but wound up passing out (sleep is a whole big issue with me, maybe one day i'll elaborate) and waking up just in time to go to school.

My diet was a bit fucked up too, but cals were held at about the same level (i didn't log it, just estimated), only the ratios/food choices weren't all that great...carbs were higher this week .

I'll post my leg w/o tomorrow as right now its 9:40 on a friday night and i'm still home...wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## lina (Mar 29, 2003)

Your cals sound too low for me... 

for being a guy...

What's your stats?

Be patient Yan!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2003)

well my weight is around 185lbs or so.  I'm going to weigh in tomorrow morning so that i'll know how bad this week has been for me.  I wouldn't be surprised to be around 190 as my carbs have been quite high the past few days and i started experimenting a bit with Yohimbine Hcl...just to test my tolerance to that and EC.

so ~2000kcals = ~11kcals/lb of BW so i'm pretty much on track.


----------



## lina (Mar 29, 2003)

What's your height?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2003)

5'8" at about 12-13% BF (complete guesstimate)


----------



## lina (Mar 29, 2003)

So you are NOT fat!

What's up with the sleep issue? Insomnia?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2003)

Well i'm not fat by the average joe donut standards, but as a bb'er and as a sufferer of Fat Kid Syndrome i'm pretty fat, lol.

I have no idea whats wrong with me.  I haven't done enough research into the area of sleep yet to figure it out.  Basically i need to sleep around 10-12, if not more, hours a day to feel rested.  I get about 6-8hrs on a weekday and i'm usually dying all day.  I get home from school at about 130pm, eat my 3rd meal hang out on various forums, study for my NASM cert and go to sleep till 6pm, usually because i'm feeling really tired around 4 o clock.

The only thing i can think of right now, is thyroid problems...but i don't know too much about that either.  All of my researching energy usually went to nutrition and now all of my time is being eaten up by school work and my NASM cert.


----------



## lina (Mar 30, 2003)

Sounds like maybe you have some problem getting a full rested sleep at night, so maybe it's a sleeping disorder like sleep apnea or problem getting full REM sleep at night.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

I've been away for a while now, been kindda busy with school and the cert. (i need a job and i really really need to finish high school already).



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Sounds like maybe you have some problem getting a full rested sleep at night, so maybe it's a sleeping disorder like sleep apnea or problem getting full REM sleep at night.



I think that its something like sleep apnea too.  This is just based on the fact that i used snore a lot when i was younger (i think i read something about a correlation between snoring and SA), now i don't really know if i snore or not as my brother doesn't beat me in my sleep to wake me up anymore, lol.  I am very reluctant to go to my doctor for this problem, as he is the guy who, when i told him that i had shoulder pains (tendonitis), he just said "Oh, you should stop working out."

Confession:  I've been messing up my diet pretty bad this past week.  I don't know what it is, but i can't get into the dieting mindframe anymore.  Ever since i had to start coming into school earlier (at 7am, which means i need to wake up at 5:30am), i've been missing meal #1 and #2, cheating while i'm in school (just to get something down), then i wind up cheating the whole day.  Today is sunday, and tomorrow is monday so its a new week and i'm going to try my hardest to keep it clean as shit.  I'm even considering doing DP style carb ups sans the banana and peanut butter.

Workouts will be posted shortly.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

*Legs*

Squats
205x9
225x5
225x4

Leg Press (x pl = plates per side)
6 plx8
7 plx4
7 plx5

This exercise is a bitch to do by yourself, racking and unracking 14, 45lb plates by yourself is not fun.  I also had a pretty scary fuckin experience on my last set.  As i finished the set, i pulled the handles to bring up the rack for the LP and rack the weight on it.  Well i must've pulled pretty damn hard on the handles as they snapped into and then right out of place. Before realizing that, i had already dropped the weight on the rack.  What happened was some kind of spring action, my knees folded then just sprang the weight right back up to full extension.  It was the easiest rep that i got that day.  Pretty wierd, but scary as shit.  All i need right now would be an injury like that to set me back months .

SLDL's
225x10
245x6
245x5

Kneeling 1-Legged, Leg Curl
60x6
60x4

No rest between legs or sets on that one.

*Shoulders* and *Arms*
DB Press
50x11
55x7
55x5

Side Laterals
25'sx12
25'sx9

Wide Grip Upright Row
60x12
80x6

Giant Set:
-EZ Bar Skullcrushers
-EZ Bar Curls
-Reverse EZ Bar Curls

80x7 - 80x10 - 40x10
70x8 - 80x8 - 50x4
70x7 - 80x7 - 50x4
70x7 - 80x6 - 50x4

Those are the end of last week's workouts.  This weeks w/o's will be posted as soon as i'm done doing laundry


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Chest

Flat Benchpress
185x7
185x6
165x7
155x6

Decline Bench
155x10
155x7
155x6

Incline Flyes
30'sx12
40'sx6
40'sx8

Incline Hammer Strength Sup. Set w/ Mid Pulley Cable Crossovers
90x12 - 60x5
110x8 - 50x5
130x5 - 40x6

Dips
BWx8
BWx5

Some bullshit for abs


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Back - Calves

DB Rows
70'sx12
80'sx9
90'sx6

Neutral/Close Grip Pull Up
BWx5
BWx4
BWx3+1

Neutral/Wide Grip Seated Rows
110x11
130x7

Straight Arm Pressdowns (i don't know what the hell this exercise is called.  Me and Funky decided this was the best name to use.  Its the exercise where you use a Pull down machine and the motion is a reverse front raise) Sup Set w/Pulldowns
60x12 - 120x6
60x8 - 110x8
60x7 - 110x8

Deadlifts
225x6
225x6
225x8 (i just wanted to out-rep funky)

Seated Calf Raises
90x10
90x9
135x6

45degree Calf Raise
180x10
270x7


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Legs - I felt really tired and rundown on thursday, because of lack of sleep (lack of sleep in my case = 8 hours of sleep)

Squats
225x8
245x5
245x4

Hacks
140x12
180x9

Leg Ext
110x10
130x6

Leg Curl
110x8
130x6


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Shoulders

Seated Military Press
115x9+1
135x4+1
135x3+1
115x7+1

Lateral Raises Sup Set w/1 Legged Neutral Grip Alternating DB Presses(thats a mouth full)
25'sx12 - 25'sx4
25'sx8 - 20'sx8
25'sx8 - 20'sx6
25'sx7 - 20'sx6

Swiss Ball Reverse Laterals Sup Set w/Seated Rows To The Neck
20'sx6 - #4x8
10'sx15 - #4x8
10'sx15 - #4x8

The machine that i used for the Rows to the neck doesn't tell you the poundage on the plates.  Only numbers, so i'm going to use the numbers here.

Wide Grip Upright Rows Sup Set w/Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs
60x10 - 155x8
60x10 - 155x6
60x9 - 155x8(wrapped)

Once again, some bullshit for abs


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Arms

Standing BB Curl
85x11
95x6+1
95x3+1

Cambered Bar Standing Preacher Curls
50x12
60x9+1

Straight Bar Cable Curls Sup Set w/Reverse Cambered Bar Curls
100x12 - 50x5
120x7 - 30x10
140x4 drop 100x4 - 40x4 drop 30x6

Seated Straight Bar Partials
30x25

Decline Cambered Bar Skullcrushers
80x10
80x8
90x6+1

Reverse Grip Benchpress
135x8
135x8

Pressdowns Sup Set w/Reverse Grip Pressdowns
80x12 - 60x12
100x10 - 90x6
110x9 - 80x7
120x7 - 80x6

Modular Tricep Extension (Overhead Cable Tri Ext Machine)
#5x8

Once again, this machine uses numbers instead of poundages.

Crossbench Wrist Curls Sup Set w/Crossbench Reverse Wrist Curls
50x10 - 20x12
50x10 - 20x12
60x6 - 30x5

This workout was long, but fun.  My brother made a return to the gym after not working out for years so it was fun to torture him.  However, because there were 3 guys working the workout was pretty long (something like 90 min).  Not a big deal in my book, but me and funky try to keep our workouts to 60 min or less.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Leg Press (x pl = plates per side)
> 6 plx8
> 7 plx4
> ...



That's why I don't do 'em when my partner isn't around.  Moving 22-24 plates is a bitch.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> That's why I don't do 'em when my partner isn't around.  Moving 22-24 plates is a bitch.



damn!  Even with a partner thats 10-12 plates by yourself.  I think i'm going to have to stop getting stronger, lol.

Chest Workout:

Bench Press
225x3
225x2
225x2
185x6

Incline DB Press
65'sx11
75'sx6
75'sx4

Low Pulley Cable Crossovers Sup Set w/Incline Cable Flyes
50x8 - 60x6
50x8 - 50x4
50x6 - 30x10

Tri Set:
Swiss Ball Flyes - BW Dips - Neutral Grip Machine Chest Press
25x12 - BWx2 - 100x5

I only did one set of the last tri set, but funky did two.  I think that he thinks he's cool...we'll have to take care of that, won't we?

Once again...some crunches and shit for abs.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2003)

Back and Calves

Wide Grip T-Bar Rows
115x12
125x6
125x5
115x5

Close, Neutral Grip Pulldowns
130x10
140x6
120x8

*I had shoulder pain on this exercise.  No idea why, but i doubt i'll be doing it in the future, i'm very paranoid about my shoulders.

Wide Grip Plate Loaded Hammer Strength Rows
70'sx12
90'sx8+1

Reversre Grip Chins
BWx4
BWx4
BWx3

Sumo Deadlifts
135x12
135x12
135x12

*First time we did them free weight, so we kept it light and made sure that the form was good.

Back Extension Machine
110x10
130x8

Standing Calf Raises
160x12
200x7
200x6

Seated Calf Press
310x10
350x7
410x4


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeah, strength can be tiring.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, strength can be tiring.



In that case, you must be one tired mofo 

Legs today without funky there being gay 

Warm up on bike

Squats
135x12 - warmup
205x8
205x8
225x6
245x3

Plate Loaded Leg Extension
90x8
90x8

Adductor Machine
90x8
50x10 (slow-controlled)

Abductore Machine
90x10
50x15 (slow-controlled)

SLDL's
225x12
245x8

You might be asking yourself, "Did Yan really do that girly adductore/abductor machine."  Yes i did, got to work in with a hottie too 

For future sessions on those machines i will go lighter and do more reps with a slow controlled motion.  Objective: to build up the type I fibers in the adductors/abductors so they will be better neutralizers during squatting/deadlifting.

I was thinking of doing some gay multi plannar lunges and shit like funky, but decided a nice heavy ass workout would be better since i held back last week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2003)

> Legs today without funky there being gay



??????????????????????????


Why you trying to slander my name????  Funky is a ladys man mother fucker.



> Yes i did, got to work in with a hottie too



Yeah you got to work in with her but if funky were there he would have got her number......biatch


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> ??????????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...



Funk, its only slander if it ain't true.  Sorry.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2003)

> Funk, its only slander if it ain't true. Sorry.



     

why is everybody picking on me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2003)

Cuz its easy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2003)

lol.....cool.....who says I'm good for nothin'

TP, I was wondering (sorry to clound up your journal with this stuff Yan.....wait, no I'm not....fuck you).....Have you ever tried protein cycling?  I am thinking about trying it while bulking....any views?


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2003)

I just read an article on this....odd.

No, haven't tried it.  Sort of makes since, provided low doesn't mean to low.

Lyle says its bunk.

If I did it, it would be 1g/lb then 1.5 then 2 then 2.5 then 3 then back to 1.  Is see no value in going lower than 1.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2003)

that is what I was thinking as well.  I had read that you should go to .8g per lb bw.  I was thinking of trying to hit .8-1g for about 2-3days.  I was also going to do a carb depletion for 2-3 days prior to dropping the protein, my protein intake for those days will be real high.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2003)

Keep me posted.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah yeah enough of funky's bullshit 

I'll do a little updating of this puppy.  I'm so fuckin lazy, you people have no idea how much of a task it is for me to update this journal, lol.

Shoulders

Seated Military Press
135x9
135x7
135x6
115x8

Straight Arm Seated Side Laterals
15'sx13
17.5'sx10
20'sx9
25'sx5

Bent Over Laterals
15'sx12
20'sx8
20's7

Super Set:
1. Reverse Grip Pec Dec
2. Parallel Grip Machine Press

90x12 - 100x12
100x8 - 112.5x6

Calf Machine Shrugs
140x12
160x10
180x8
200x8


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2003)

Arms

Tri Set
1. Cambered Bar Curls
2. Hammer Curls
3. Cable Curls w/ Straight Bar Attachment

80x12 - 35'sx6 - 70x6
80x10 - 30'sx6 - 60x8
80x10 - 30'sx8 - 60x10
80x7 - 30'sx5 - 60x15

Tri Set
1. Close Grip Bench Press
2. Reverse Grip SkullCrushers w/ Cambered Bar
3. Seated Tricep Extension w/Cabmered Bar

145x10 - 60x6 - 40x5
145x8 - 60x5 - 40x5
145x9 - 50x10 - 40x6
145x10 - 50x6 - 40x5


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2003)

Chest
185x7
205x3
155x11
165x5

Decline Flyes w/DB
30'sx9
30'sx7
22.5'sx7

Incline Smith Machine Press
110x10
140x6+1
150x4+1

High Pulley Cable Crossover
50x10
60x6


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2003)

Back/Calves (BTW is it Calves or Calfs?)

Barbell Rows
185x7
185x5
185x6 (wrapped)

Super Set
1. Seated Close Rows
2. Wide Grip Pulldowns

120x12 - 140x5
140x7 - 130x5
150x5 - 130x4

Wide Neutral Grip Pulldowns
140x8
150x4+1
150x7

Decline Pullovers w/DB
55x8
60x7

Seated Good Mornings
115x10
135x6
135x6

Calf Press
450x10
540x8
630x6
630x4


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm also going to change my diet, no calorie changes or anything, i'm just going to somehow split up my meals and make 6 of them, one of them being a sort of pre-w/o whey + oatmeal or something.  That should be posted fairly soon.


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

Where have you been?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, WTF???


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

Hey TP!

How goes it?

Miss ya too!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 7, 2003)

I'm here, its Yan who ain't!

How goes ya?


----------

